# Battle reports. Where to post em?



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there.
I have a detailed battle report for Fantasy, but cannot seem to find the proper section.
If anyone knows, I'd be appreciative. I may just be blind and it's *right* in front of me.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I can't find it either. =O


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

In the 40k section it's just a sub forum in the general section. I don't think many people were writing fantasy battle reports, so a new sub forum never really appeared for Warhammer. Maybe just post it in General Warhammer for now.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Just put it General Fantasy. If a new sub-forum is opened up, the staff will take care of it


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Just put it General Fantasy. If a new sub-forum is opened up, the staff will take care of it


Thank you.
I will do just that.
for this and all upcoming BR's.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

No worries 

If we start getting some interest, we'll consider getting a new sub-forum put up.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I've posted two in the General Warhammer.
I'll add pics to the 2nd one once my phone cooperates.


----------

